# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Agua. castilla-la mancha advierte de que el trasvase del tajo medio es una "hipótesis con mucho recorrido por delante"

## Embalses

*Agua. castilla-la mancha advierte de que el trasvase del tajo  medio es una "hipótesis con mucho recorrido por delante"*


   La Mancha, Fernando Lamata, quien asegura a Servimedia que "todo eso está muy abierto", pese a que el presidente de la Junta extremeña se ha manifestado dispuesto a que la iniciativa sea estudiada. 
 Lamata recuerda que este proyecto es "antiguo y conocido y descartado en muchas ocasiones", y sobre lo dicho por Guillermo Fernández Vara precisa que "hay que decir que no dice que se haga sino que se estudie, que no se opone a que se estudie". 
 "Tampoco es un tema que se cierre ni por parte del Gobierno español. Es una hipótesis con mucho recorrido por delante todavía", agrega Lamata, quien defiende una vez más que el agua del Tajo a su paso por Castilla-La Mancha debe quedarse en su región, "porque la necesita", de ahí la petición de que en 2015 el trasvase al Segura quede suspendido. 
 "Lo que Castilla -La Mancha sí ha planteado", declara a Servimedia Lamata, es que necesita más agua para su desarrollo y para poder hacer uso de esa agua necesita infraestructuras que permitan el aprovechamiento". 
 Para ello se arropa en las cifras. En Castilla-La Mancha se generan al año 6.500 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y consume 2.200, "bastante menos" de lo que genera. Esa agua va en parte al trasvase del Tajo al Segura y en parte por sus cuenca naturales, porque no puede aprovecharse. "¿Qué estrategia es la nuestra? Vamos a hacer la infraestructura que nos permita aprovechar las estructuras de abastecimiento a poblaciones porque en este momento la región está creciendo". 
 Así, subraya que en los últimos 20 años Castilla-La Mancha ha crecido su población un 25%, de 1,5 millones a 2 millones y tiene expectativas de crecimiento. Es la región que tiene una densidad más baja de habitantes por kilómetro cuadrado y tiene una posición geográfica "interesante", anota, al estar cerca de Madrid, lo que le permite poder desarrollarse. 
 Por ello, explica que cuando la Junta acude a las confederaciones a pedir agua "nos dicen que no pueden porque no tenemos la infraestructura para que llegue y a eso nos hemos dedicado, a ir mejorando las de aprovechamiento del agua. Luego nos dicen que no tenemos bastante en las reservas de nuestro embalse correspondiente, que es el de Entrepeñas, cuya reserva está yendo a la cuenca del Segura". 
 Por tanto, enfatiza el consejero, "necesitamos más agua de la cabecera del Tajo. Si en cabecera hay una media de 280 a 320 hectómetros cúbicos sabemos que no da para trasvasar, que está en una situación de insuficiencia para abastecer a la cuenca de Guadalajara y Toledo, por ello planteamos la caducidad del trasvase, no como una premisa sino como consecuencia de las argumentaciones que damos: Nuestro crecimiento". 
 Como hace cada uno de los consejeros castellano-manchegos, y su presidente a la cabeza, en cada ocasión que es posible, detalla que la caducidad del 2015 para el trasvase al Segura se ha calculado con el fin de que dé tiempo en el Levante a que se hagan las infraestructuras suficientes para generar, por medio de desaladoras, dos veces lo que se está trasvasando en este momento. 
 "Es un tema de prudencia y equilibrio entre regiones. El agua no es nadie, es verdad que es de todos, pero hay una ley que dice que tiene prioridad la cuenca cedente y además la necesitamos. El Tajo medio como alternativa puede ser una opción que se estudie en su momento pero estamos hablando de horizontes de una infraestructura que no sé qué tiempo puede tardar", apunta Lamata. 
 (SERVIMEDIA) 17-NOV-2008 LMB 




http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/esp...r-delante.html

----------

